# Preemie mom (pre-e + renal failure) and pregnant again :( help



## barbcanada

Hello ladies!

I can´t believe I´m back in this forum, so many wonderful moms and great support found here with my both of my preemies (Yes, I´m a preemie mom twice, maybe going third time now :( ) 

I wish I could have saved some numbers, I made some real friends here!:hugs:

After almost 7 years, here I am (again...)

Long story short:

Matthew - 2008 - 34 weeker - Pre eclampsia.
Yasmin - 2011 - 30 weeker - Pre E + renal failure (yep! 5 weeks bedrest (max dosage meds) + 3 in hospital assisted bedrest and an emergency c-section because my kidneys were failing :( )

New baby - due june 1st 2018 (40 weeks prayers) 
Currently - 9 weeks 

Since Yasmin (almost 7 years ago) I´ve been having high blood pressure and I´ve been treating it!When I got pregnant this time I was put on Nifedipina right away.

BP under control... So far, so good... But a couple days ago my doctor found protein in my urine (AT ONLY NINE WEEKS) I freaked out and cried like crazy!
Saturday i´ll be visiting High Risk doctor (I´ve been there once, we really though we could avoid him this time) and probably a 24hr urine exam Monday...

Please anyone had a similar situation? I know I´m crazy being pregnant again, but now I am and I´m freaking out, I already love this bean so much, seeing his little heart beat so hard made me stand up and fight again if I have to...


----------



## sethsmummy

I know this is an old post but I wanted to check in and see how you went lovely. I hope you made it to term <3 <3


----------

